# Raised!



## grayflannelsuit (Mar 2, 2017)

Brothers, last night I had the honor and privilege of being raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason. It was an experience I will not soon forget, and I look forward to the journey ahead!


----------



## MWS (Mar 2, 2017)

Great to hear, brother. Congratulations!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations!

It is surely a meaningful experience for all of us.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 2, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## goomba (Mar 3, 2017)

Outstanding brother!!


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## JLB658 (Mar 9, 2017)

Congratulations, Brother.


----------



## RayverInColorado (Mar 12, 2017)

Congrats


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------

